

Show HN: Person-to-person ridesharing, safe and reliable - wongjoh
http://www.riderbee.com

======
seclorum
I've wanted to build a mobile app for a few years that you can use to scan in
the license plates of all the cars around you as you drive, gradually building
up a list of drivers who go the same route at around the same time, and then
present a way to connect those folks together.

I dream about it, anyway, deadlocked in traffic. (Well I did, before I got my
Vespa, anyway..)

So it seems we're getting closer to the reality that one day I can just pick
up my phone and broadcast a virtual thumb into the sky, for anyone in the area
who goes the same way to pick me up ..

~~~
wongjoh
I had actually looked into license plates for another startup idea about a
year ago, but the smartphone camera technology is not there yet in terms of
getting a good take on license plates for moving vehicles. It had to do with
regular optics mechanics that I frankly dont understand well...

But RiderBee is a good way to broadcast your need for a ride to those going in
the same direction

------
pbhjpbhj
They mention it's safe - that appears to be based solely on a user verifying
someone's linkedin profile for themselves?

Also the flow of payments really needs a graphic.

~~~
wongjoh
For safety, there is (1) profile verification using LinkedIn; (2) Gender
matching, usually requested by females; and (3) User reviews, similar to eBay,
with thumbs up or down

Good one on the payment flow. Right now, it is using paypal, so it's basically
a "Pay with Paypal" button that does the usual mobile paypal flow

------
mikecsh
Typo:

Take cars of _F_ the road, relieve congestion, and reduce carbon emissions.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
> _while riders cover their transport costs_

Should be 'drivers'.

~~~
wongjoh
Thanks. Just sent over to teammate for fixing

------
kurtvarner
Umm... <http://ridejoy.com/> (YC S11)

[edit] I didn't intend on being a smart ass. I just don't see how they
differentiate.

~~~
wongjoh
Ridejoy is for long distance, whereas RiderBee is for daily travel needs
(commuting or going to the airport)

------
redwing2001
Also <http://us.amovens.com/en>, which does both long road-trip rides and
daily commutes. Also has an iphone app.

------
rmATinnovafy
How do you plan to make money with thise service?

~~~
wongjoh
Just like AirBnb and eBay, take a % of the money that flows from rider to
driver

